# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Weight wachters; ik raad 't iedereen aan die blijvend resultaat wil.

## dotito

EEN NIEUW LEVENSSTIJL

Weight wachters is een echte levensstijl. Het duidelijke eenvoudige programma biedt je alle hulpmiddelen om de juiste keuzes te maken waardoor je geen honger zult hebben.

Het programma zorgt bovendien voor een ongelooflijke flexibiliteit zodat afslanken perfect in je dagelijks leven past. Er word immers ook rekening gehouden met je werk, je gezin en de rest van je drukke bestaan. Voor de mensen die niet moet werken is het nog makkelijker.

Het plan helpt je om de juiste voedingsmiddelen te kiezen die je hongergevoel uitstellen waardoor je je eetgedrag onder controle kunt houden en makkelijk binnen je dagtotaal blijft. Kortom, je valt af en blijft genieten!  :Wink: 


AFVALLEN EN BLIJVEN GENIETEN VAN HET LEVEN EN LEKKER ETEN, DAAR DRAAIT HET BIJ WEIGHT WACHTERS OM!

Ook ik ben nu in totaal 15 kilo afgevallen door weight wachters. Wou dit gewoon even zeggen, omdat ik zo fier  :Big Grin:  op mezelf ben en omdat het effectief werkt.
Oké, het kost wel een beetje geld, maar je valt af op een gezonde manier en resultaat is blijvend en dat is toch het belangrijkste  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Bestaat er ook iets om aan te sterken ipv af te vallen? Ik moet 15 kg goedmaken

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Bijkomen is natuurlijk altijd moeilijker dan afvallen, maar is altijd mogelijk. Het beste is dat je dan meer gaat eten dan je normaal eet en in meerdere porties. Zo blijft je metabolisme beter aan de gang. Als je 3 porties eet kan je nooit zoveel eten dan in zes porties.
En dan om goed te zijn is best dat je daarbij spierversterkende oefeningen doet. Spieren wegen namelijk meer als vet en ik denk niet dat het de bedoeling is om vet rond te lopen(hi hi :Big Grin: )

Wat je allemaal kan eten bv is vette vis, pindakaas, trage koolhydraten zoals havermout, en pasta, eiwitten enz......

Wat je ook niet mag vergeten is de nodige groenten en fruit te benuttigen zodat je zeker ook al je vitamines binnen krijgt die je nodig hebt.

Succes  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha die do,
ik heb ook een paar jaar geleden op de ww gezeten,
ik mocht per dag 18 punten,
tot 18 ging ik lekkere (slechte dingen eten zoals appeltaart) en daarna alleen maar groenten omdat me dat geen punten kostte,
mijn wijze op de ww is me nog altijd het beste bevallen.

hartstikke goed dat je zoveel bent afgevallen! dikke pluim!

----------

